# SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Hi, ich weis nicht obs das schonmal als News oder so gab (die sufu hat jedenfalls nix bestätigt), aber DerBench - Home hat wohl eine Lösung gefunden, wie o.g. Problem gelöst werden kann.

Es geht um die Kombination SSD, P67 Chipsatz und SATA 6GB/s Port. Viele User berichteten von Problemen, dass das System zwischenzeitig von Hängern (teilweise im Minutenbereich) heimgesucht wurde und man entweder lange warten musste, bis der PC überhaupt wieder reagierte oder man ihn neustartete.

Die Jungs von derbench.de haben nun durch Zufall die Lösung gefunden, nachdem sie etliche Zeit in Recherchen investierten.

Schuld an der Sache war wohl das so genannte LPM, welches vom aktuellen RST Treiber 10.x nicht mehr automatisch abgeschaltet wurde.
Wird dieses nun nachträglich (in der Registry) deaktiviert, scheint die SSD wieder ohne Probleme zu funktionieren.
Netter Nebeneffekt: die SSD wurde wohl auch durch aktiviertes LPM etwas in der Leistung gedrosselt. Nachträgliche Benches mit AS SSD gaben deutliche Leistungssteigerungen, vorallem im 4k Segment.

Vorallem Besitzer der Crucial C300 und der m4 waren von dem Problem betroffen.
Firmware 002 für die m4  behebt das Problem auf direktem Wege.

Quelle:
Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Für die Betroffenen sicher eine wichtige Meldung.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Oh ja!
Mitten beim Zocken oder Film gucken bleibt alles mal für 40-60sek stehen... nicht gut


----------



## Chrisch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Ist irgendwie keine Neuigkeit, die Info gibts schon sehr laaaaaange im HWLuxx.

Hier, der Thread ist sticky und von März 2011

[Guide] Hänger mit SSD durch Ausschalten von Intel LPM (Link Power Management) beseitigen - Forum de Luxx

*Edit: *wie ich gerade sehe ist die News von der Homepage ja auch schon was älter, warum also nun ne Usernews dazu?


----------



## X Broster (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie keine Neuigkeit, die Info gibts schon sehr laaaaaange im HWLuxx.
> 
> Hier, der Thread ist sticky und von März 2011
> 
> ...


 Hauptsache meckern... solange es auf PCGH noch nicht publiziert wurde, oder User wie du, die es bereits wissen, es nicht für nötig halten, es uns anderen zu vermitteln, ist es für viele hilfreich. Das Problem dürften auch PCGH User haben.


----------



## Chrisch (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Bin selten im HDD / SSD Bereich, noch weniger hier im PCGH-X Forum (glaub hier war ich noch nie in dem Bereich).

Aber das ihr hier so hinterher hinkt kann ich ja nicht riechen, was "neues" ists dennoch nicht


----------



## Jami (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*



X Broster schrieb:


> Hauptsache meckern... solange es auf PCGH noch nicht publiziert wurde, oder User wie du, die es bereits wissen, es nicht für nötig halten, es uns anderen zu vermitteln, ist es für viele hilfreich. Das Problem dürften auch PCGH User haben.


 Soetwas gehört dann ins Forum in einen Problemlösungs-Thread, und die Leute die das gleiche Problem haben und nicht total hoffnungslos dämlich sind, werden eine Suchmaschine benutzen und entsprechend Hilfestellung finden. Die Sache ist in der Abteilung Usernews absolut, wirklich absolut fehl am Platze. Und dein Argument ist lächerlich, wie viele PCGH-User haben einen P67-Chipsatz + entsprechende SSD und dann auch noch das Problem damit? Ein Promille? 
Nochmal für die Langsamen: "News" heißt übersetzt so viel wie "Neuigkeit", und wenn man schon eine solche mit den PCGH-Usern teilen möchte, dann sollte man vorher doch wenigstens 30 Sekunden lang Google bemühen, und sich kurz Gedanken machen, ob der gewählte Forenbereich wirklich der richtige ist. 
Das geht nicht nur an dich persönlich, sondern an alle Möchtegern-Newsschreiber, die hier seit einiger Zeit die News-Sektion verstopfen. x( 
Achja: Respekt und Rang im Forum bekommt man durch Integration, und die nährt sich in dem Fall von Qualität, nicht von Quantität.


----------



## Xerxes300 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Ich wusste es auch noch nich und hab vor mir bald ne SSD zu kaufen, also ist es für mich eine News und Danke an Vaykir fürs Schreiben dieser News!!!


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Joa Danke  

Habe eben P67 + Crucial m4 und komige hänger -_-
Werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Hademe (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Danke für die Info...... aber die ist wirklich schon mindestens 3 Wochen alt.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Hab auch nie behauptet, dass die neu ist. Mich selber beschäftigt das Problem erst seit dem ich das Maximus IV Extreme habe und das ist erst seit 2-3 wochen der fall. das problem mit der ssd ist mir erst vor einer woche aufgefallen (auch wenn vorher schon im SSD forum darüber diskutiert wurde, aber keiner ne lösung hatte). durch zufall wurde vor wenigen tagen von hulkhardy darauf hingewiesen, dass es wohl doch eine lösung dazu gibt.

PS: mal davon abgesehen kann "news" auch Nachricht bedeuten und nicht zwarngsweise neuigkeit


----------



## Portal501 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Hi, ich weis nicht obs das schonmal als News oder so gab (die sufu hat jedenfalls nix bestätigt), aber DerBench - Home hat wohl eine Lösung gefunden, wie o.g. Problem gelöst werden kann.
> 
> Es geht um die Kombination SSD, P67 Chipsatz und SATA 6GB/s Port. Viele User berichteten von Problemen, dass das System zwischenzeitig von Hängern (teilweise im Minutenbereich) heimgesucht wurde und man entweder lange warten musste, bis der PC überhaupt wieder reagierte oder man ihn neustartete.
> 
> ...


Hi,habe da auch mal eine frage,muss ich nur die datei LPMoff_Reg-Datei.zip installieren und RST ist deaktiviert?Ich habe die C300 am S-ATAIII Port.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD Hänger mit P67 Mainboard und SATA 6GB/s Port behoben*

Ähm ne. in der zip sind 2 dateien. eine von denen ist zum deaktivieren von *LPM*.
RST ist der treiber von intel und bedeutet Rapid storage Technology. der muss dafür installiert sein.


----------

